# Medical Insurance for newborns



## Aztec (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi,

English expat looking for help!!
My husband and I have lived in Greece for 2 and half years. Although we have both worked, the jobs have been for English companies so we have never received IKA.

We have a baby due in a few weeks and I need some advice on medical insurance etc for her jabs and peadiatrician bills. (I'll use the paediatrician at the hospital but jabs need to be paid for.) Because of the lack of IKA I have been using my E111 card (as we both still pay taxes etc in England) to cover the costs of maternity care. But what about out newborn?

Can I get her an E111? Does she qualify for IKA as she'll be born in Greece? Or do I need private medical insurance for her? If so who is the best company to go with?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Texas Ted (Oct 18, 2010)

I know this is an old thread but I see no one ever answered you!!

So ...

There are lots of Insurance companies in Greece that offer coverage for children, but only a few for newborns.

A good Insurance agent can explain the differences between the companies and what they offer.

As far as IKA well this is a problematic subject due to the fact every other day they change the rules!!

Plus you may have to wait in long lines, and experience some of the disadvantages of a "National Health Care System"


----------

